# Switching HD's with Suitcase X1



## tsgtexasscreen (Apr 17, 2005)

Having to go to a new HD because old one is failing... How can I move the custom font sets that I've created in Suitcase X1?  Thanks!

Grady Harris


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 17, 2005)

Just move your fonts first to the new library, then I  t h i n k you'll be able to re-Add to Library (you'll see the little "?" next to each font. 

Now as far as saving your folders, you might have to rebuild those. Here's Extensis' website for more info: http://www.extensis.com/en/solutions/solutions.jsp?category_id=1001


----------

